# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  तांत्रिक की डायरी

## DHARMENDRA

मैं इस सूत्र पर कई रहस्य और रोमांच से जुड़ी पुस्तकें पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ .....................इन किताबों पर मेरा कोई अधिकार नहीं है ,सम्पूर्ण डेटा इन्टरनेट और अन्य किताबों से एकत्रित किया गया है।




मित्रों में यहाँ के पाठको की रूचि को देखते हुए तांत्रिक की डायरी नामक पुस्तक को चित्र के रूप में अपलोड कर रहा हूँ ......प्रस्तुत पुस्तक के लेखक आदरणीय सुशील कुमार जी हैं।

----------


## virat143

> मित्रों में यहाँ के पाठको की रूचि को देखते हुए तांत्रिक की डायरी नामक पुस्तक को चित्र के रूप में अपलोड कर रहा हूँ ......प्रस्तुत पुस्तक के लेखक आदरणीय सुशील कुमार जी हैं।


फिर इंतज़ार किस बात का है धर्मेन्द्र जी

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.....................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> फिर इंतज़ार किस बात का है धर्मेन्द्र जी


मित्र विराट प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद..............
दरअसल इस सूत्र निर्माण की प्रेरणा आपके सूत्र के शीर्षक से ही प्राप्त हुई है

----------


## virat143

> मित्र विराट प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद..............
> दरअसल इस सूत्र निर्माण की प्रेरणा आपके सूत्र के शीर्षक से ही प्राप्त हुई है


धन्यवाद धर्मेन्द्र जी जानकार खुसी हुई

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

मित्रों कुछ बताइये तो सही कि यह पुस्तक आपको कैसी लग रही है ????

----------


## navneet01

मित्र मुझे इन बातों पर विश्वास नहीं है पर शुरू के पेज पढने पर लेखक से में रिलेट कर गया और इसे पढ़ने कि जिज्ञासा उत्पन्न हो गई मैं इसे जरुर पढूंगा आप इसे अपडेट करते रहें धन्यवाद

----------


## Krishna

मैं भी जनता हूँ कुंडली देखना पर मेरे को आज एक बात पता चली कि किसी की मृत्यु को कुंडली में देखा जा सकता है जबकि मेरे को मेरे गुरु भाई ने बताया था कि ये संभव नहीं |आपका धन्यवाद | आप इसको अतिशीघ्र पूर्ण करें |धन्यवाद |

----------


## surekha.baheti

अच्छा प्रयास हे 



> मित्रों कुछ बताइये तो सही कि यह पुस्तक आपको कैसी लग रही है ????

----------


## surekha.baheti

कुंडली में व्यक्ति के जन्म से लेकर मृत्यु तक की एक एक सांस का ब्यौरा रहता हे 

इसकी सही गणना करनी आणि चाहिए 

पुरातन ग्रंथो में कुंडली से किसी की मृत्यु की तारीख बताना निषेध बताया गया हे , संभवतः शायद इसीलिए आपके गुरू भाई 
 ने मना किया होगा 



> मैं भी जनता हूँ कुंडली देखना पर मेरे को आज एक बात पता चली कि किसी की मृत्यु को कुंडली में देखा जा सकता है जबकि मेरे को मेरे गुरु भाई ने बताया था कि ये संभव नहीं |आपका धन्यवाद | आप इसको अतिशीघ्र पूर्ण करें |धन्यवाद |

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

............................

----------


## Balrajg1970

> मित्रों कुछ बताइये तो सही कि यह पुस्तक आपको कैसी लग रही है ????


अच्छा प्रयास हे , please update

----------


## sultania

> अच्छा प्रयास हे , please update


सत्यवचन----------------

----------


## skalok

अगर संभव हो तो पूरी पुस्तक एक साथ प्रकाशित करें............अत्यंत रोचक है

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> अगर संभव हो तो पूरी पुस्तक एक साथ प्रकाशित करें............अत्यंत रोचक है





> अच्छा प्रयास हे , please update





> सत्यवचन----------------


धन्यवाद मित्रों अपने विचार व्यक्त करने के लिए ,मैं कोशिश करूँगा कि जल्द से जल्द पूरी पुस्तक को पोस्ट करूँ ................उसके बाद फिर कुछ नया ..........

----------


## DHARMENDRA

............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

......................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...........................

----------


## ashok-

> मित्रों कुछ बताइये तो सही कि यह पुस्तक आपको कैसी लग रही है ????


DHARMENDRA जी अचानक ही इस सूत्र पर नजर गई |पूरी किताब पढे बिना ही मंतब्य कर रहा हूँ ,अदभुत और बहुत ही रोचक |ऐसी पुस्तक को हम लोगो के लिए पेश करने के लिए आपको अनेक धन्यवाद |

----------


## skalok

भाई .............एक अनुरोध है की कहानी या तो शुरू न करें .................अगर शुरू करें तो पूरी एक बार में ही पोस्ट करे...........

----------


## ingole

*बहुत बढ़िया जबरजस्त , सचमुच रहस्य और रोमांच से भरपूर... हार्दिक धन्यवाद 
अभी मैंने सिर्फ पहला भाग ही पडा है, लेकिन अब आगे भी नियमित रूप से पढूंगा*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> DHARMENDRA जी अचानक ही इस सूत्र पर नजर गई |पूरी किताब पढे बिना ही मंतब्य कर रहा हूँ ,अदभुत और बहुत ही रोचक |ऐसी पुस्तक को हम लोगो के लिए पेश करने के लिए आपको अनेक धन्यवाद |





> *बहुत बढ़िया जबरजस्त , सचमुच रहस्य और रोमांच से भरपूर... हार्दिक धन्यवाद 
> अभी मैंने सिर्फ पहला भाग ही पडा है, लेकिन अब आगे भी नियमित रूप से पढूंगा*



धन्यवाद मित्रों .........मुझे ख़ुशी है कि आप लोग इस सूत्र को पसंद कर रहे हैं ,आशा है ऐसे ही मेरा उत्साहवर्धन करते रहेंगे।

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> भाई .............एक अनुरोध है की कहानी या तो शुरू न करें .................अगर शुरू करें तो पूरी एक बार में ही पोस्ट करे...........


मित्र आपकी नाराज़गी जायज़ है ,मैं पूरी कोशिश करूँगा इसे दूर करने की .............मेरे इन्टरनेट बहुत स्लो है इस वजह से एक बार में ही अपलोड करने में समय लगता है क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ।

----------


## skalok

धर्मेन्द्र जी .........................कृपया .........................आगे भी पोस्ट करें.............................अत्  यंत रोचक...................

----------


## ingole

मित्र धर्मेन्द्र जी मुझे इस किताब का पेज नंबर 69 नहीं मिल रहा है. जहां से अमरकंटक का शिवलिंग वाला द्रष्टान्त आरम्भ होता है.

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> मित्र धर्मेन्द्र जी मुझे इस किताब का पेज नंबर 69 नहीं मिल रहा है. जहां से अमरकंटक का शिवलिंग वाला द्रष्टान्त आरम्भ होता है.



ध्यान से देखिये मित्र शीर्षक वाला पेज ही 69 न. का है उस पर क्रमांक नहीं प्रिंट है।

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> मित्र धर्मेन्द्र जी मुझे इस किताब का पेज नंबर 69 नहीं मिल रहा है. जहां से अमरकंटक का शिवलिंग वाला द्रष्टान्त आरम्भ होता है.


शायद जिस समय पुस्तक प्रकाशित हुई हो तो प्रकाशक ने सोचा होगा कि इस किताब में *69* नहीं लिखूंगा हा हा हा

----------


## ingole

> ध्यान से देखिये मित्र शीर्षक वाला पेज ही 69 न. का है उस पर क्रमांक नहीं प्रिंट है।





> शायद जिस समय पुस्तक प्रकाशित हुई हो तो प्रकाशक ने सोचा होगा कि इस किताब में *69* नहीं लिखूंगा हा हा हा


*मिल गया जी मिल गया .......... मेरी गलती थी पहली बार में ध्यान से नहीं देखा था, शायद लोड नहीं हो पाया था ..

मजा आ गया जी पढ़कर , आज ही पूरा का पूरा सूत्र पढ़ लिया है.. 

इस किताब को हमसे साझा करने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ...*

----------


## ingole

*मित्र ये मुझे इतना पसंद आ रहा है की मैं पढने के साथ साथ इसके हर एक पेज को अपने सिस्टम में संगृहीत भी करता जा रहा हु...*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## virat143

बहुत ही अच्छी किताब है धर्मेन्द्र जी रेपो++++ स्वीकार कीजिये

----------


## lallal5710

अति सुंदर किताब खोज की हे धरमेंदर जी  धन्यवाद

----------


## skalok

अति सुन्दर ...........................धर्मेन्  ्र भाई आप .......................निश्चय ही धन्यवाद के पात्र है......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> अति सुन्दर ...........................धर्मेन्  ्र भाई आप .......................निश्चय ही धन्यवाद के पात्र है......................


अब तो आप संतुष्ट हैं न पूरी कहानी १ बार में पोस्ट की है .........

----------


## DHARMENDRA

अब अगली पोस्ट देता हूँ ..........

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.....................

----------


## skalok

अदभुत ..................................................  ............................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................

----------


## skalok

बन्धु ........................अगला पन्ना...................................  .......

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................

----------


## skalok

अदभुत ................................चूँकि .......सारी घटनाये इलाहबाद की है और मैंने काफी समय गुजारा है इस लिए एक दम आँखों के सामने घूम जाते है चित्रण ........खासकर मुहल्लों के नाम.................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..............

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है जानब <<<<<<

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> बहुत अच्छी कहानी है जानब <<<<<<


धन्यवाद कवि साहब जी ,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.........................

----------


## ingole

मैं भी गायत्री माँ का भक्त हु.

----------


## lallal5710

good ,keep it up

----------


## DHARMENDRA

अब मैं आप लोगों के समक्ष इस किताब की आखिरी कहानी पेश कर रहा हूँ ............आशा है ये किताब आप लोगों को पसंद आई होगी अपनी राय अवश्य देवें।

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.....................

----------


## ingole

*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र धर्मेन्द्र जी.. पढ़कर मजा आ गया. आपका ये कार्य अत्यंत सराहनीय है , मैंने सारी सामग्री को संकलित करके रख लिया है. धन्यवाद 
अगर इसी तरह की कुछ और सामग्री हो तो कृपया हमारे साथ साझा अवश्य करें.*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> *बहुत बढ़िया मित्र धर्मेन्द्र जी.. पढ़कर मजा आ गया. आपका ये कार्य अत्यंत सराहनीय है , मैंने सारी सामग्री को संकलित करके रख लिया है. धन्यवाद 
> अगर इसी तरह की कुछ और सामग्री हो तो कृपया हमारे साथ साझा अवश्य करें.*


*धन्यवाद मित्र इंगोले जी .......................जल्द ही में आप सभी को नयी पुस्तक पढ़ने के लिए उपलब्ध कराऊंगा।*

----------


## Jogia21

*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*मित्रों आप सभी की रूचि को देखते हुए में तंत्र-मन्त्र से जुड़ी अगली पुस्तक पेश करने जा रहा हूँ ........यह पुस्तक प्रख्यात ज्योतिष एवं तंत्र-मन्त्र के ज्ञाता* *'श्री नारायण दत्त श्रीमाली'** जी के जीवन से जुड़ी हुई है ,इसमें आप एक आदरणीय व्यक्तित्व से तो परिचित होंगे ही ,साथ ही यह भी जानेंगे की तंत्र मार्ग कितना कठिन एवं दुष्कर भी है ,प्रस्तुत पुस्तक में श्रीमाली जी के पत्र भी शामिल हैं जो कि उनके द्वारा लिखे गए और प्राप्त किये गए ..........आप सभी ने* *'तांत्रिक की डायरी'** को इतना पसंद किया इसके लिए में आपका आभारी हूँ आशा करता हूँ आप सभी का स्नेह इसी प्रकार बरकरार रहेगा ..................................................  ...................................**इस पुस्तक के कुछ पृष्ठ उपलब्ध नहीं हैं जिनके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ मुझे पुस्तक का नाम भी पता नहीं है ,किन्तु पुस्तक फिर भी अत्यंत रोचक है।*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.....................

----------


## skalok

धर्मेन्द्र भाई.......................आगे.........  ..............रफ़्तार...........सु  ्त है............................:)

----------


## lallal5710

अति सुदर विवरण हे ,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## lallal5710

श्री माली जी के इस अदभुत ज्ञान के बारे में जानकर अच्छा लगा

----------


## hindi9

bahut hi accha thread, iske baad aage aap tantra mantra se juddi hui tantrik auraton ke baare mein bhi zaroor likhen

----------


## lallal5710

धर्मेन्द्र जी किर्पया अपडेट जल्दी दे

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............

----------


## lallal5710

अति सुन्दर किर्पया अपडेट देते रहे

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

वाह वा <<<सचमुच बहुत ही भयंकर है <<

श्रीमाली जी और कपाली जी की तंत्र मन्त्र की लड़ाई का परिणाम अच्चा ही हुआ है <<<<<<<

वैसे मुझे भी कई तंत्र मन्त्र आते हैं जनाब <<<<

----------


## lallal5710

धरमेंदर जी अपडेट दे ४ दिन हो गए सुतार पैर आ कर वापिस जाना पड़ता हे

----------


## Balrajg1970

धर्मेन्द्र जी किर्पया अपडेट जल्दी दे

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

वा वा बहुत बढ़िया हे >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............

----------


## lallal5710

nice update dharmender ji

----------


## lallal5710

धरमेंदर जी , पुस्तक को scan कर के पोस्ट करने में टाइम तो आप का बहुत लग जा ता हे ,पर किया केरे हमे तो पोस्ट का रोज ही इंतजार रहता हे

----------


## lalitji

बहुत अधिक उत्सुकता हो रही है जी जरा जल्दी पोस्ट कीजिये! ये मेरा बहुत ही मन पसंद विषय है जी.

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.....................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................

----------


## lallal5710

good update.......repo

----------


## neeraj2207

Lazbab...............

----------


## lalitji

Bahut Badiya mazedaar

----------


## lallal5710

update plz....................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

......................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................

----------


## DHARMENDRA



----------


## arihant_noida

धर्मेन्द्र भाई तांत्रिक की डायरी पढ़कर जो संतोष मिला शब्दों में वर्णन करना संभव नही है इस सराहनीय प्रयास के लिए हार्दिक बँधाई..भविष्य में भी आपका प्रयास जारी रहेगा ऐसी आशा है

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

gajab ki hai...

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*मित्रों नयी पुस्तक पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ शीर्षक है वह रहस्यमयी कापालिक मठ लेखक हैं अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी आप सभी का सहयोग आवश्यक है धन्यवाद।*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.........................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*मित्रों अपने अमूल्य विचारों से जरुर अवगत करायेँ पुस्तक आपको कैसी लग रही है या में व्यर्थ में ही पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ*

----------


## deshpremi

> *मित्रों अपने अमूल्य विचारों से जरुर अवगत करायेँ पुस्तक आपको कैसी लग रही है या में व्यर्थ में ही पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ*


बहुत रोमांचक है ...........कृपया जारी रखे

----------


## lalitji

*बहुत ही उम्दा और बढ़िया प्रस्तुति है जी लगातार चालू रखे और हमारा
धन्यवाद् ग्रहण करें*

----------


## pkj21

kripya update dete rahen

----------


## DHARMENDRA

धन्यवाद आप दोनों का

----------


## DHARMENDRA

............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

......................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र बलराज*

----------


## lalitji

> कुंडली में व्यक्ति के जन्म से लेकर मृत्यु तक की एक एक सांस का ब्यौरा रहता हे 
> 
> इसकी सही गणना करनी आणि चाहिए 
> 
> पुरातन ग्रंथो में कुंडली से किसी की मृत्यु की तारीख बताना निषेध बताया गया हे , संभवतः शायद इसीलिए आपके गुरू भाई 
>  ने मना किया होगा


बिलकुल सही कहा आप ने kaun आप के जीवन में kab आएगा और कब निकल जायेगा इस सब का भी हिसाब रहता है!

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.....................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...................................

----------


## lalitji

अरे भाई आगे कब पोस्ट करोगे???????????

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.............................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## lalitji

अत्यंत उत्कृष्ट कथा विश्वास ही नहीं होता ऐसे भी लोग होते है!! मित्र आगे भी पोस्ट करे!

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> अत्यंत उत्कृष्ट कथा विश्वास ही नहीं होता ऐसे भी लोग होते है!! मित्र आगे भी पोस्ट करे!


धन्यवाद ललित जी। ……… आज शाम तक अगली कहानी पोस्ट कर दूंगा

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...........................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................

----------


## lalitji

*अच्छी कहानी अब आगे कब पोस्ट करोगे????*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..........................

----------


## lalitji

good great  aage bhi post kijiye

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> good great  aage bhi post kijiye


ललित जी मुझे लगता है कि केवल आप ही हैं जो इस सूत्र में दिलचस्पी रखते हैं और कोई नहीं आपका धन्यवाद मैं कल ये पूरी कहानी पोस्ट करने की कोशिश करूँगा केवल आपके लिए। ………… वो क्या है कि स्कैन करने में फिर साइज़ सही करने में थोडा समय लग जाता है

----------


## lalitji

वीर तुम बढे चलो सामने पहाड़ हो पर तुम रुको नहीं तुम डटो वही! मैं अकेला ही चला था लोग मिलते गए कारवां बनता गया! मित्र हम तो फिर भी दो है! अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई! देखना बहुत लोग जुड़ेंगे सिर्फ धैर्य कि आवश्यकता है जी

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................................................  ........

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................................................  ...........................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................................................  ..................................................  .

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.,,,,,.................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............................................

----------


## pkj21

kafi mehnat ki hai is sutra me

----------


## pkj21

scan copy ke font samaj nahi aate

----------


## pkj21

is vajah se sari mehnat bekar ho jati hai

----------


## pkj21

kripya is bbat par dyan de

----------


## pkj21

is par sudhar karne ki kripa karen

----------


## pkj21

jisse ki aapki mehnat bhi safal ho jaye

----------


## lalitji

* ये किताब कहाँ मिलेगी जी और ऐसी कितनी किताबें है आप के पास कृपया स्पष्ट बताये। बहुत बेहतरीन प्रस्तुति और अच्छा प्रयास!*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> kafi mehnat ki hai is sutra me


ज्यादा मेहनत तो नहीं है पर थोड़ा समय जरुर लगता है। ………………… धन्यवाद आपको सूत्र में रूचि लेने के लिए

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> * ये किताब कहाँ मिलेगी जी और ऐसी कितनी किताबें है आप के पास कृपया स्पष्ट बताये। बहुत बेहतरीन प्रस्तुति और अच्छा प्रयास!*


ललित जी बड़ी मुश्किल से मिली हैं ये। … जहाँ पर रद्दी इकठ्ठा होता है वहाँ पर ढूंडने से काफी रोचक किताबें मिलती हैं। …ये वहीँ से प्राप्त हुई हैं... और बहुत कम मूल्य में १० से २० रुपये में चार से पांच मिल जाती हैं

----------


## lalitji

> ललित जी बड़ी मुश्किल से मिली हैं ये। … जहाँ पर रद्दी इकठ्ठा होता है वहाँ पर ढूंडने से काफी रोचक किताबें मिलती हैं। …ये वहीँ से प्राप्त हुई हैं... और बहुत कम मूल्य में १० से २० रुपये में चार से पांच मिल जाती हैं




बहुत खुशनसीब हो जी

----------


## lalitji

*
चलो अब आगे पोस्ट करो और कोशिश करो एक बार में पूरी किताब को पोस्ट करने की*

----------


## lalitji

are sir beech beech me kaha gayab ho jaate ho????????

----------


## bandhu

जल्दी अपडेट दीजीए

----------


## shriram

> बहुत खुशनसीब हो जी


Very nice presentation . I request You please present other story of Arun Kumar Sharma  in his book RAHASYAMAYI KAPALIK MATH .We all the reader of your site wait it eagarly.Very very thanks for presenting these things in your site

----------


## shriram

श्री अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की - वह रहस्यमयी कापालिक मठ - की पांच कहानियां आपने प्रस्तुत करके तंत्र के प्रति रूचि रखने वाले हम पाठको पर  बहुत बड़ा उपकार किया हैं .निवेदन हैं मित्र की इस किताब की आठ और कहानियो को भी प्रस्तुत करके हम सभी पाठको को अनुग्रहित करे .सन २०११ के बाद से आपने अपने इस सूत्र को आगे बढाने का कोई प्रयास ही नहीं किया .यह बड़े दुःख की बात हैं .आपके इस सूत्र पर आने के काफी पहले ही सन १९९८ में मै मेडिकल का छात्र था तभी हमने शर्मा जी की -मारण पात्र -किताब एवं डॉ श्रीमाली जी की -शमशान भैरवी -किताब पढ़ी थी .तबसे तंत्र के प्रति थोडा सा लगाव शुरू हुआ .इंटरनेट पर तंत्र की चीजे खोजते रहे .इस सूत्र पर शर्मा जी की किताब को पढ़कर अत्यंत आनंद आया किन्तु आपने पिछले चार वर्षों  से इस सूत्र पर कोई काम ही नहीं किया .

----------


## shriram

श्री अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की - वह रहस्यमयी कापालिक मठ - की पांच कहानियां आपने प्रस्तुत करके तंत्र के प्रति रूचि रखने वाले हम पाठको पर  बहुत बड़ा उपकार किया हैं .निवेदन हैं मित्र की इस किताब की आठ और कहानियो को भी प्रस्तुत करके हम सभी पाठको को अनुग्रहित करे .सन २०११ के बाद से आपने अपने इस सूत्र को आगे बढाने का कोई प्रयास ही नहीं किया .यह बड़े दुःख की बात हैं .आपके इस सूत्र पर आने के काफी पहले ही सन १९९८ में मै मेडिकल का छात्र था तभी हमने शर्मा जी की -मारण पात्र -किताब एवं डॉ श्रीमाली जी की -शमशान भैरवी -किताब पढ़ी थी .तबसे तंत्र के प्रति थोडा सा लगाव शुरू हुआ .इंटरनेट पर तंत्र की चीजे खोजते रहे .इस सूत्र पर शर्मा जी की किताब को पढ़कर अत्यंत आनंद आया किन्तु आपने पिछले चार वर्षों  से इस सूत्र पर कोई काम ही नहीं किया .एक अच्छे तांत्रिक लेखक की आधी रचना को पढ़ाकर हमारी उत्सुकता को तो आपने बढ़ा दिया और फिर खुद ही शांत बैठ गए .यह अच्छी बात नहीं हैं .कृपया इसे पूरा करे यह अनुरोध करते हैं .

----------


## DHARMENDRA

मुझे लगता न था कि कोई इन्हें पढता होगा पर अब आप लोगों की रूचि को देखते हुए मुझे बाध्य होना पड़ रहा है पुनः पोस्ट करने के लिए 


तो लीजिये *वो रहस्यमयी कापालिक मठ* की अगली कहानी:tennis::tennis::tennis:

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*koi batao sari images ek saath kaise post kare???????????*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.....................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*कैसी लगी ,चित्र साफ़ दिख रहे हैं अथवा नहीं जरूर बतायें* 
*
*
*तब अगली पोस्ट करूँ वर्ना काहे अपना समय जाया करूँ :tongue-new::tongue-new::tongue-new:*

----------


## Balrajg1970

> *कैसी लगी ,चित्र साफ़ दिख रहे हैं अथवा नहीं जरूर बतायें* 
> *
> *
> *तब अगली पोस्ट करूँ वर्ना काहे अपना समय जाया करूँ :tongue-new::tongue-new::tongue-new:*


श्रीमान
आपकी कहानियों बहुत अच्छा है, एक और कहानियों पोस्ट कृपया

----------


## anita

> *कैसी लगी ,चित्र साफ़ दिख रहे हैं अथवा नहीं जरूर बतायें* 
> *
> *
> *तब अगली पोस्ट करूँ वर्ना काहे अपना समय जाया करूँ :tongue-new::tongue-new::tongue-new:*




चित्र दिख रहे है आपके बिना किसी समस्या के

----------


## Balrajg1970

*उम्मीद है कुछ नयी जानकारी और रोमांचक घटनाओ के बारे में जानने को मिलेगा. 
सादर,
*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> चित्र दिख रहे है आपके बिना किसी समस्या के


*अनीता जी क्या सारे चित्र एक बार में पोस्ट किये जा सकते हैं ?????*

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> *उम्मीद है कुछ नयी जानकारी और रोमांचक घटनाओ के बारे में जानने को मिलेगा. 
> सादर,
> *


*जरूर, लीजिये अगली कहानी पोस्ट करता हूँ। …………आपको प्रतिष्ठांक समर्पित*

----------


## Loka

> *अनीता जी क्या सारे चित्र एक बार में पोस्ट किये जा सकते हैं ?????*


आप एक पोस्ट में एक ही चित्र पोस्ट करें जिस से स्लो इन्टरनेट वाले सदस्यों को किसी प्रकार की दुविधा नही हो |
वैसे आप एक पोस्ट में अधिकतम चार चित्र पोस्ट कर सकते है |

----------


## anita

> *अनीता जी क्या सारे चित्र एक बार में पोस्ट किये जा सकते हैं ?????*



नहीं, 

वैसे भी एक एक करके करेंगे तो पढने में भी आसानी रहेगी

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*बाकी रात ८ बजे के बाद* :tennis:

----------


## MALLIKA

बहुत बढ़िया !
लगे रहिये मित्र !

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> बहुत बढ़िया !
> लगे रहिये मित्र !


ty :victorious:

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nikneo

भाईसाब अत्यंत सराहनीय कार्य है ये तो |

----------


## nikneo

आप कार्य जारी रखें | कृपया ये न देखें कि कौन पोस्ट का उत्तर दे रहा है या नहीं | सब पढ़ रहे है मजे से | पढ़ने की उत्साह में उत्तर देना रह जाता है | परन्तु आप फ़िक्र न करें , जनसेवा , साहित्य सेवा जरी रखें|:smile-new:

----------


## nikneo

> *मित्रों आप सभी की रूचि को देखते हुए में तंत्र-मन्त्र से जुड़ी अगली पुस्तक पेश करने जा रहा हूँ ........यह पुस्तक प्रख्यात ज्योतिष एवं तंत्र-मन्त्र के ज्ञाता* *'श्री नारायण दत्त श्रीमाली'** जी के जीवन से जुड़ी हुई है ,इसमें आप एक आदरणीय व्यक्तित्व से तो परिचित होंगे ही ,साथ ही यह भी जानेंगे की तंत्र मार्ग कितना कठिन एवं दुष्कर भी है ,प्रस्तुत पुस्तक में श्रीमाली जी के पत्र भी शामिल हैं जो कि उनके द्वारा लिखे गए और प्राप्त किये गए ..........आप सभी ने* *'तांत्रिक की डायरी'** को इतना पसंद किया इसके लिए में आपका आभारी हूँ आशा करता हूँ आप सभी का स्नेह इसी प्रकार बरकरार रहेगा ..................................................  ...................................**इस पुस्तक के कुछ पृष्ठ उपलब्ध नहीं हैं जिनके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ मुझे पुस्तक का नाम भी पता नहीं है ,किन्तु पुस्तक फिर भी अत्यंत रोचक है।*


मित्रों इस  पुस्तक का नाम "तांत्रिक सिद्धियाँ" है | प्रस्तुत है इसका मुख प्रष्ट

----------


## DHARMENDRA

........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

??????????????????????

----------


## shriram

> *कैसी लगी ,चित्र साफ़ दिख रहे हैं अथवा नहीं जरूर बतायें* *तब अगली पोस्ट करूँ वर्ना काहे अपना समय जाया करूँ :tongue-new::tongue-new::tongue-new:*


आदरणीय धर्मेन्द्र जी -आपको काफी समय बाद पुनः इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाते हुए देख कर काफी प्रसन्नता हो रही हैं .आपके द्वारा श्री शर्मा जी की प्रस्तुत छठी कहानी पढ़ कर मन आनंदित हो उठा .मेरी आपसे पुनः प्रार्थना है कि इस किताब की बाकी अन्य सातों कहानियों को भी प्रस्तुत कर हमें एवं तंत्र के प्रति रूचि रखने वाले अन्य पाठको को भी अनुग्रहित करें .इस किताब की बाकी अन्य सातों कहानियों के बाद ही आदरणीय श्रीमाली जी की किताब को प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें .हम सब आपके आभारी रहेंगें .आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत सारे चित्र बहुत अच्छे से दिख भी रहें हैं एवं अच्छे से पढ़े भी जा रहें हैं .

----------


## asifsehzaad

बहुत ही विलक्षण... और बढ़िया काम आप कर रहे है.... 

आपका effort सराहनीय है.... मैने अप्पकी सारी पोस्ट्स पढ़ी है.... बहुत ही अच्छा लगा ..... 

आपको लगता होगा के कोई इनको नहीं पढ़ रहा....आप कृपया ऐसा न सोचे... 

मै आभार व्यक्त करना चाहूँगा आपके इस उद्धम का.... बहुत मेहनत करी आपने इनको स्कैन करने और फिर अपलोड करने में....

आप कृपया बंद मत करिए...जारी रखिये इसको...

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्,
आसिफ़

----------


## shriram

आदरणीय धर्मेन्द्र जी -आपको काफी समय बाद पुनः इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाते हुए देख कर काफी प्रसन्नता हो रही हैं .आपके द्वारा श्री शर्मा जी की प्रस्तुत छठी कहानी पढ़ कर मन आनंदित हो उठा .मेरी आपसे पुनः प्रार्थना है कि इस किताब की बाकी अन्य सातों कहानियों को भी प्रस्तुत कर हमें एवं तंत्र के प्रति रूचि रखने वाले अन्य पाठको को भी अनुग्रहित करें .इस किताब की बाकी अन्य सातों कहानियों के बाद ही आदरणीय श्रीमाली जी की किताब को प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें .हम सब आपके आभारी रहेंगें .आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत सारे चित्र बहुत अच्छे से दिख भी रहें हैं एवं अच्छे से पढ़े भी जा रहें हैं .आपका यह प्रयास स्तुत्य हैं.मै आपके इस प्रयास की मुक्त कंठ से प्रशंसा करता हूँ .

----------


## asifsehzaad

यहाँ मैं कुछ कहना चाहूँगा.... ऐसा हो सकता है के कोई इस किताब को पढ़े और उसके मन में प्रशन उट्ठे....के मुक्ती तभी होती है...के जब पुरुष और स्त्री खंड का मिलन होता है...ये लेखक ने शायद...कहानी के अनुरूप लिखा है....लेकिन अगर ऐसा है... तो .... महात्मा शुकदेव...तो ब्रह्मचारी थे...तो इसका मतलब उनकी मुक्ती नहीं हुई होगी....similiarly...शंकराचा  र्य का भी उदहारण है...हमारे समक्ष....

एक और बात मैं जो कहना चाहूँगा....पतंजलि योग सूत्र...में ऐसा लिखा है के...

१.७ : प्रत्यक्षानुमाना  मा:प्रमाणणनी

प्रत्यक्ष : देखा हुआ प्रमाण...
अनुमान : गणित की equations के जैसा.... अ + ब = ६० तो अनुमान से कहा जा सकता है के "अ" और "ब" क्या हो सकते है....doubt नहीं रहता है किसी भी प्रकार का....
आगम : (गुरु या शास्त्र ग्रन्थ के अनुसार....) .... (और शास्त्र ग्रन्थ भी....जो आत्मानुसंधान की बात करते हो...जैसे वेद और उपनिषद्...)

ये किताब बहुत ही मनोराजंक है.... काश के मुझे कही मिलती....

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> यहाँ मैं कुछ कहना चाहूँगा.... ऐसा हो सकता है के कोई इस किताब को पढ़े और उसके मन में प्रशन उट्ठे....के मुक्ती तभी होती है...के जब पुरुष और स्त्री खंड का मिलन होता है...ये लेखक ने शायद...कहानी के अनुरूप लिखा है....लेकिन अगर ऐसा है... तो .... महात्मा शुकदेव...तो ब्रह्मचारी थे...तो इसका मतलब उनकी मुक्ती नहीं हुई होगी....similiarly...शंकराचा  र्य का भी उदहारण है...हमारे समक्ष....
> 
> एक और बात मैं जो कहना चाहूँगा....पतंजलि योग सूत्र...में ऐसा लिखा है के...
> 
> १.७ : प्रत्यक्षानुमाना  मा:प्रमाणणनी...............  ..................................................  .....
> 
> प्रत्यक्ष : देखा हुआ प्रमाण...
> अनुमान : गणित की equations के जैसा.... अ + ब = ६० तो अनुमान से कहा जा सकता है के "अ" और "ब" क्या हो सकते है....doubt नहीं रहता है किसी भी प्रकार का....
> आगम : (गुरु या शास्त्र ग्रन्थ के अनुसार....) .... (और शास्त्र ग्रन्थ भी....जो आत्मानुसंधान की बात करते हो...जैसे वेद और उपनिषद्...)
> ...


.................................................

----------


## shriram

> यहाँ मैं कुछ कहना चाहूँगा.... ऐसा हो सकता है के कोई इस किताब को पढ़े और उसके मन में प्रशन उट्ठे....के मुक्ती तभी होती है...के जब पुरुष और स्त्री खंड का मिलन होता है...ये लेखक ने शायद...कहानी के अनुरूप लिखा है....लेकिन अगर ऐसा है... तो .... महात्मा शुकदेव...तो ब्रह्मचारी थे...तो इसका मतलब उनकी मुक्ती नहीं हुई होगी....similiarly...शंकराचा  र्य का भी उदहारण है...हमारे समक्ष....एक और बात मैं जो कहना चाहूँगा....पतंजलि योग सूत्र...में ऐसा लिखा है के...१.७ : प्रत्यक्षानुमाना  मा:प्रमाणणनीप्रत्  यक्ष : देखा हुआ प्रमाण...अनुमान : गणित की equations के जैसा.... अ + ब = ६० तो अनुमान से कहा जा सकता है के "अ" और "ब" क्या हो सकते है....doubt नहीं रहता है किसी भी प्रकार का....आगम : (गुरु या शास्त्र ग्रन्थ के अनुसार....) .... (और शास्त्र ग्रन्थ भी....जो आत्मानुसंधान की बात करते हो...जैसे वेद और उपनिषद्...)ये किताब बहुत ही मनोराजंक है.... काश के मुझे कही मिलती....


आपका तर्क काफी प्रभावी है मित्र .इसका समुचित समाधान तो योग एवं तंत्र के उच्च जानकर व्यक्ति ही दे सकते हैं .आपकी ही तरह मुझे भी इस प्रश्न के सार्थक उत्तर की प्रतिच्छा रहेगी .देखे कौन सज्जन सार्थक उत्तर देते हैं .

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> यहाँ मैं कुछ कहना चाहूँगा.... ऐसा हो सकता है के कोई इस किताब को पढ़े और उसके मन में प्रशन उट्ठे....के मुक्ती तभी होती है...के जब पुरुष और स्त्री खंड का मिलन होता है...ये लेखक ने शायद...कहानी के अनुरूप लिखा है....लेकिन अगर ऐसा है... तो .... महात्मा शुकदेव...तो ब्रह्मचारी थे...तो इसका मतलब उनकी मुक्ती नहीं हुई होगी....similiarly...शंकराचा  र्य का भी उदहारण है...हमारे समक्ष....
> 
> एक और बात मैं जो कहना चाहूँगा....पतंजलि योग सूत्र...में ऐसा लिखा है के...
> 
> १.७ : प्रत्यक्षानुमाना  मा:प्रमाणणनी
> 
> प्रत्यक्ष : देखा हुआ प्रमाण...
> अनुमान : गणित की equations के जैसा.... अ + ब = ६० तो अनुमान से कहा जा सकता है के "अ" और "ब" क्या हो सकते है....doubt नहीं रहता है किसी भी प्रकार का....
> आगम : (गुरु या शास्त्र ग्रन्थ के अनुसार....) .... (और शास्त्र ग्रन्थ भी....जो आत्मानुसंधान की बात करते हो...जैसे वेद और उपनिषद्...)
> ...


*मैं क्या कहूँ इस बारे में। ……मैं लेखक नहीं सिर्फ एक रीडर हूँ आपकी तरह* :joyous:

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..............................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

....................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

..................................................  .

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.......................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

...................................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

.....................

----------


## asifsehzaad

बहुत खूब....कृपया और कहानिया पोस्ट करिए...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बहुत खूब....कृपया और कहानिया पोस्ट करिए..

----------


## shriram

बहुत ही अच्छा प्रयास धर्मेन्द्र जी .कहानियों को स्कैन करके पोस्ट करने की आपकी मेहनत की हम पुनः प्रसंशा करते हैं .इस किताब की बाकी 4 कहानियों को भी प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें .हम सब बेसब्री से इन चारो कहानियों का इंतजार कर रहें हैं .

----------


## asifsehzaad

मैं उम्मीद करता हूँ के आप ठीक होंगे.... कुछ पोस्ट नहीं कर सकते तो कोई बात नहीं हम इंतजार कर सकते है... पर भाईजान....अपना हाल-चाल तो बता दो...

----------


## shriram

आदरणीय धर्मेन्द्र जी -आपको काफी समय बाद तक  पुनः इस सूत्र को आगे न बढ़ाते हुए देख कर काफी दुःख हो रहा  हैं .आपके द्वारा श्री शर्मा जी की प्रस्तुत  नौवी  कहानी पढ़ कर मन आनंदित हो उठा .मेरी आपसे पुनः प्रार्थना है कि इस किताब की बाकी अन्य चारो  कहानियों को भी प्रस्तुत कर हमें एवं तंत्र के प्रति रूचि रखने वाले अन्य पाठको को भी अनुग्रहित करें .इस किताब की बाकी अन्य चारो कहानियों के बाद ही आदरणीय श्रीमाली जी की किताब को प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें .हम सब आपके आभारी रहेंगें .आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत सारे चित्र बहुत अच्छे से दिख भी रहें हैं एवं अच्छे से पढ़े भी जा रहें हैं .आपका यह प्रयास स्तुत्य हैं.मै आपके इस प्रयास की पुनः मुक्त कंठ से प्रशंसा करता हूँ .हम सबकी उत्सुकता इस किताब की बाकी अन्य चारो कहानियों को पढने हेतु बढ़ गयी हैं .अतएव जल्दी प्रस्तुतिकरण करें

----------


## Balrajg1970

आपकी घटनाऐ अच्छी लगी ।और भी लिखे हम इन्तजार कर रहे हैँ।

----------


## shriram

> आपकी घटनाऐ अच्छी लगी ।और भी लिखे हम इन्तजार कर रहे हैँ।


और कितना इंतजार करवायेगें श्रीमान जी .बहुत हुआ , अब तो आगे की post करने की कृपा करें .

----------


## arihant_noida

धर्मेन्द्र भाई आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है, इस सूत्र के लिए आप जो मेहनत करते हैं वन्दनीय है 
बस बीच बीच में जो विराम लग जाता है वह पीड़ादायक है कृपया निरन्तरता बनाये रखें

----------


## shriram

> धर्मेन्द्र भाई आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है, इस सूत्र के लिए आप जो मेहनत करते हैं वन्दनीय है बस बीच बीच में जो विराम लग जाता है वह पीड़ादायक है कृपया निरन्तरता बनाये रखें


मै अरिहंत जी के विचारो से पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ .मनोरंजक कहानी में लम्बा विराम काफी खलता है .मै भी धर्मेन्द्र जी से अति शीघ्र निरन्तरता बनाये रखने की प्रार्थना करता हूँ .

----------


## asifsehzaad

अपडेट करो धर्मेन्द्र जी.....

----------


## nikneo

> आदरणीय धर्मेन्द्र जी -आपको काफी समय बाद तक  पुनः इस सूत्र को आगे न बढ़ाते हुए देख कर काफी दुःख हो रहा  हैं .आपके द्वारा श्री शर्मा जी की प्रस्तुत  नौवी  कहानी पढ़ कर मन आनंदित हो उठा .मेरी आपसे पुनः प्रार्थना है कि इस किताब की बाकी अन्य चारो  कहानियों को भी प्रस्तुत कर हमें एवं तंत्र के प्रति रूचि रखने वाले अन्य पाठको को भी अनुग्रहित करें .इस किताब की बाकी अन्य चारो कहानियों के बाद ही आदरणीय श्रीमाली जी की किताब को प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें .हम सब आपके आभारी रहेंगें .आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत सारे चित्र बहुत अच्छे से दिख भी रहें हैं एवं अच्छे से पढ़े भी जा रहें हैं .आपका यह प्रयास स्तुत्य हैं.मै आपके इस प्रयास की पुनः मुक्त कंठ से प्रशंसा करता हूँ .हम सबकी उत्सुकता इस किताब की बाकी अन्य चारो कहानियों को पढने हेतु बढ़ गयी हैं .अतएव जल्दी प्रस्तुतिकरण करें


आदरणीय धर्मेन्द्र जी -आपको काफी समय बाद तक  पुनः इस सूत्र को आगे न बढ़ाते  हुए देख कर काफी दुःख हो रहा  हैं .आपके द्वारा श्री शर्मा जी की प्रस्तुत   नौवी  कहानी पढ़ कर मन आनंदित हो उठा .मेरी आपसे पुनः प्रार्थना है कि इस  किताब की बाकी अन्य चारो  कहानियों को भी प्रस्तुत कर हमें एवं तंत्र के  प्रति रूचि रखने वाले अन्य पाठको को भी अनुग्रहित करें .इस किताब की बाकी  अन्य चारो कहानियों के बाद ही आदरणीय श्रीमाली जी की किताब को प्रस्तुत  करने की कृपा करें .हम सब आपके आभारी रहेंगें .आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत सारे  चित्र बहुत अच्छे से दिख भी रहें हैं एवं अच्छे से पढ़े भी जा रहें हैं  .आपका यह प्रयास स्तुत्य हैं.मै आपके इस प्रयास की पुनः मुक्त कंठ से  प्रशंसा करता हूँ .हम सबकी उत्सुकता इस किताब की बाकी अन्य चारो कहानियों  को पढने हेतु बढ़ गयी हैं .अतएव जल्दी प्रस्तुतिकरण करें

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*माफ़ी माँगता हूँ आप सभी रीडर्स से बहुत ज्यादा व्यस्त हूँ। .......... कॉलेज जाना पड़ता है। ………लेकिन मैं पोस्ट करता रहूँगा। ……।हाँ एक बार में एक कहानी ही पोस्ट कर पाउँगा और शायद लम्बे विराम लगेंगे। …………… एक बार पुनः अग्रिम माफ़ी मांगता हूँ*

----------


## shriram

nikneo महोदय ने इस सूत्र की बाकी बची हुई सभी कहानियों को धर्मेन्द्र जी से आज्ञा लेकर पूरा किया था . केवल अंतिम तेरहवी कहानी ब्रह्म पिचाश का श्राप को ही पूरा नही कर पाए थे  .प्रशासक वर्ग उनके इस प्रयास को निरर्थक क्यों कर दिए ? जबकि उनका यह प्रयास  स्तुत्य था .

----------


## shriram

nikneo महोदय ने इस सूत्र की बाकी बची हुई सभी कहानियों को धर्मेन्द्र जी से आज्ञा लेकर पूरा किया था . केवल अंतिम तेरहवी कहानी ब्रह्म पिचाश का श्राप को ही पूरा नही कर पाए थे  .प्रशासक वर्ग उनके इस प्रयास को निरर्थक क्यों कर दिए ? जबकि उनका यह प्रयास  स्तुत्य था .प्रशासक वर्ग   से निवेदन है कि कृपया उनके द्वारा पूरी की गयी कहानियों को पुनः यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें .

----------


## Loka

ठीक है, उनको यहाँ डाल दिया जायेगा

----------


## crushh

तांत्रिक की डायरी कमाल की है।

----------


## shriram

> ठीक है, उनको यहाँ डाल दिया जायेगा


  इस रोमांचक कथा प्रवाह  में nikneo महोदय द्वारा पूरी की गयी बाकी की  सभी कहानियों को पुनः यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें . प्रशासक वर्ग से पुनः अनुरोध है .

----------


## garima

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...82#post2234082
महफ़िल में आये जी आप सभी का इन्तजार हो रहा है

----------


## Anurag Singh

> यहाँ मैं कुछ कहना चाहूँगा.... ऐसा हो सकता है के कोई इस किताब को पढ़े और उसके मन में प्रशन उट्ठे....के मुक्ती तभी होती है...के जब पुरुष और स्त्री खंड का मिलन होता है...ये लेखक ने शायद...कहानी के अनुरूप लिखा है....लेकिन अगर ऐसा है... तो .... महात्मा शुकदेव...तो ब्रह्मचारी थे...तो इसका मतलब उनकी मुक्ती नहीं हुई होगी....similiarly...शंकराचा  र्य का भी उदहारण है...हमारे समक्ष....
> 
> एक और बात मैं जो कहना चाहूँगा....पतंजलि योग सूत्र...में ऐसा लिखा है के...
> 
> १.७ : प्रत्यक्षानुमाना  मा:प्रमाणणनी
> 
> प्रत्यक्ष : देखा हुआ प्रमाण...
> अनुमान : गणित की equations के जैसा.... अ + ब = ६० तो अनुमान से कहा जा सकता है के "अ" और "ब" क्या हो सकते है....doubt नहीं रहता है किसी भी प्रकार का....
> आगम : (गुरु या शास्त्र ग्रन्थ के अनुसार....) .... (और शास्त्र ग्रन्थ भी....जो आत्मानुसंधान की बात करते हो...जैसे वेद और उपनिषद्...)
> ...





> आपका तर्क काफी प्रभावी है मित्र .इसका समुचित समाधान तो योग एवं तंत्र के उच्च जानकर व्यक्ति ही दे सकते हैं .आपकी ही तरह मुझे भी इस प्रश्न के सार्थक उत्तर की प्रतिच्छा रहेगी .देखे कौन सज्जन सार्थक उत्तर देते हैं .





> *मैं क्या कहूँ इस बारे में। ……मैं लेखक नहीं सिर्फ एक रीडर हूँ आपकी तरह* :joyous:




आप की बात अपनी जगह सही है .... पर आप खुद ध्यान दें तो मोक्ष की असल यात्रा तीन भावों पशु भाव वीर भाव और दिव्य भाव में से वीर भाव से ही आरंभ होती है .... आप के अनुसा शंकराचार्य जी शुकदेव महाराज ब्रह्मचारी थे जो सत्य है ... किन्तु वीर भाव में उन्हें स्त्री के भोग्या रूप नही पूज्या रूप की आवश्यकता थी .. जो की मानवेतर अथवा सूक्ष्म होता है ... उसके लिए ये आवश्यक नही की कोई स्त्री आपकी सहचारिणी हो .....
मेरे विचार में

----------


## shriram

> ठीक है, उनको यहाँ डाल दिया जायेगा


nikneo महोदय ने इस सूत्र की बाकी बची हुई सभी कहानियों को धर्मेन्द्र जी से आज्ञा लेकर पूरा किया था . केवल अंतिम तेरहवी कहानी ब्रह्म पिचाश का श्राप को ही पूरा नही कर पाए थे .प्रशासक वर्ग उनके इस प्रयास को निरर्थक क्यों कर दिए ? जबकि उनका यह प्रयास स्तुत्य था .प्रशासक वर्ग से निवेदन है कि कृपया उनके द्वारा पूरी की गयी कहानियों को पुनः यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत करने की कृपा करें . 
आदरणीय लोका जी आपने 20-09-2015, 12:03 PM को ही इसे पूरा करने के लिए कहा था परन्तु आज तक यह काम नही हो सका |हम आज तक प्रतीक्षा ही कर रहे है |पुनः प्रार्थना है कि इसे जल्द पूरा करने की कृपा करें |आदरणीय अरुण कुमार  शर्मा जी की रहस्य रोमांच से भरी इन कहानियों को , रहस्य रोमांच पसंद करने वाले पाठक वर्ग काफी पसंद करेंगें |आशा है अब शीघ्र ही आपकी कृपा दृष्टि इस ओर होगी |

----------


## Unregistered

श्रीराम जी फोरम संचालक गण का फोर के प्रति ढीला रवैया और सदस्यों प्रति उदासीनता देखते हुए लगता नहीं है की यह कार्य संपन्न होगा 


आपकी इस विषय एवं कथा में रूचि है इसीलिए आपके लिए शेष बची कथा हम यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर सकते है , बताए प्रतीक्षा रहेगी

----------


## shriram

> श्रीराम जी फोरम संचालक गण का फोर के प्रति ढीला रवैया और सदस्यों प्रति उदासीनता देखते हुए लगता नहीं है की यह कार्य संपन्न होगा 
> 
> 
> आपकी इस विषय एवं कथा में रूचि है इसीलिए आपके लिए शेष बची कथा हम यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर सकते है , बताए प्रतीक्षा रहेगी


प्रशासक वर्ग के प्रति आपके विचार से मै पूर्णतया सहमत हूँ |
आदरणीय मित्र इसके लिए मै आपका अत्यंत आभारी रहूँगा |
कृपया जल्दी ही इसे पूरा करने की कृपा करें |

----------


## Unregistered

ठीक है श्रीराम जी 


प्रस्तुत है १३ वि कथा

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

श्रीराम जी यह कथा समाप्त हुई 





धन्यवाद

----------


## Unregistered

श्रीराम जी कथा शुरू होने के बाद के २ पृष्ठ उपलब्ध नहीं है पहले पन्ने के बाद सीधा 4 था पेज ही उपलब्ध है इसलिए कथा में त्रुटी है

----------


## shriram

मेरे आदरणीय मित्र 
मेरी प्रार्थना पर इस कहानी को आप ने प्रस्तुत कर मुझे अपना दास बना लिया आपने | आपका मै सदैव ही आभारी रहूँगा | कृतग्य हृदय से आपको धन्यबाद देता हूँ | एक प्रार्थना और करना चाहता हूँ कि इस कड़ी में जो कहानियाँ मेरे आदरणीय मित्र Nikneo ji ने प्रस्तुत की थी उसे भी आप ही पुनः पूरा करें | क्योकि अब मुझे पूर्ण विश्वास हो गया है की इस मंच का प्रशासक वर्ग जिनमे लोका जी भी शामिल है मेरी बार -2 की प्रार्थना पर भी न तो आज तक इसे प्रस्तुत ही किये एवं न ही आगे भी इसे प्रस्तुत ही करेंगे | संभवतः यह भी एक कारण है मंच से सदस्यों के पलायन का | इसी कारण मै स्वयं भी मंच पर बहुत ही कम ही आता हूँ | दूसरे मंचो एवं sites  पर ज्यादा भ्रमण करता हूँ |आप मेरी मेरी प्रार्थना पर अनुपलब्ध कहानियों को पूरा करके हमे कृतार्थ करें | इसके लिए आपका मै सदैव ही आभारी रहूँगा |

----------


## Unregistered

श्रीराम जी ऐसे ना कहे आपकी रूचि एवं लगन को देखते हुए ही इस फोरम पर पुन: सक्रिय होने पर विवश कर दिया हमें वरना तो फोरम प्रशासक इतना 

उदासीन(नकारा) हो गया है की छोटे से छोटा कार्य भी नहीं कर रहा बस नाम के प्रशासक है ये लोग इनके कान पर जू तक नहीं रेंगती है एक सदस्य ने अपने 

देश के  सम्मान में सूत्र बनाया उसके नाम में एक त्रुटी रह गयी है पर वो त्रुटी निर्देशित करने के बाद भी ठीक नहीं की जा रही है एक वेब मास्टर एक प्रशासक 

एक वरिष्ठ और छुपे हुए अन्य कोई भी इच्छुक नहीं है ऐसे कई कार्य है पर नहीं उन्हें नहीं दिखाई देते क्यूँ की फोरम उनका है चले ना चले उनकी मर्जी उनका 

रवैया इसप्रकार का है सदस्य आए ना आए उन्हें कोई परवाह नहीं चलिए छोडो इन्हें ये नहीं बदलेंगे इच्छा ही नहीं है 


कृपया आप बताए कौन कौन सी कथा फिर से प्रस्तुत करनी है उनके नंबर दे जैसे १ २ ३ ......12

----------


## shriram

10 - वह रहस्यमय तांत्रिक संन्यासी
11 - असम की कामरूप विद्या
12 - डाकिनी विद्या

----------


## shriram

> श्रीराम जी ऐसे ना कहे आपकी रूचि एवं लगन को देखते हुए ही इस फोरम पर पुन: सक्रिय होने पर विवश कर दिया हमें वरना तो फोरम प्रशासक इतना 
> 
> उदासीन(नकारा) हो गया है की छोटे से छोटा कार्य भी नहीं कर रहा बस नाम के प्रशासक है ये लोग इनके कान पर जू तक नहीं रेंगती है एक सदस्य ने अपने 
> 
> देश के  सम्मान में सूत्र बनाया उसके नाम में एक त्रुटी रह गयी है पर वो त्रुटी निर्देशित करने के बाद भी ठीक नहीं की जा रही है एक वेब मास्टर एक प्रशासक 
> 
> एक वरिष्ठ और छुपे हुए अन्य कोई भी इच्छुक नहीं है ऐसे कई कार्य है पर नहीं उन्हें नहीं दिखाई देते क्यूँ की फोरम उनका है चले ना चले उनकी मर्जी उनका 
> 
> रवैया इसप्रकार का है सदस्य आए ना आए उन्हें कोई परवाह नहीं चलिए छोडो इन्हें ये नहीं बदलेंगे इच्छा ही नहीं है 
> ...


10 - वह रहस्यमय तांत्रिक संन्यासी
11 - असम की कामरूप विद्या
12 - डाकिनी विद्या

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

शेष रात्री काल में

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## shriram

> 


मेरी प्रार्थना पर इन कहानियों को आपने यहाँ प्रस्तुत किया मित्र इस लिए मै आपका अत्यंत ही आभारी हूँ |बस इन्ही कहानियों के लिए ही मै मंच पटल पर भ्रमण करता था |अन्यथा मंच के प्रति मेरे मन में अब विरक्तता है |आपका बहुत -2 धन्यबाद |

----------


## shriram

मेरे आदरणीय मित्र आपकी कृपा से हमे अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की ये चार कहानियां मिली  | हम आपके अत्यंत ही ऋणी है इसके लिए | एक प्रार्थना है कि आदरणीय श्री अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की अन्य किताबो के लिए भी download link देने की कृपा करें | पुनः इस सहयोग के लिए आपका आभारी रहूँगा |

----------


## Unregistered

हमें लगता ही था की आपको अन्य किताबे भी पढने की लालसा अवश्य होगी , देखते है यहाँ पोस्ट करते है या आप को बताते है

----------


## Loka

> हमें लगता ही था की आपको अन्य किताबे भी पढने की लालसा अवश्य होगी , देखते है यहाँ पोस्ट करते है या आप को बताते है


मित्र आपके पास जो भी सामग्री हो उसे आप यहाँ पोस्ट अवश्य करें, मेरा ये पसंदीदा विषय है |

----------


## shriram

> मित्र आपके पास जो भी सामग्री हो उसे आप यहाँ पोस्ट अवश्य करें, मेरा ये पसंदीदा विषय है |


पसंदीदा विषय होने पर भी लोक जी आपने पिछले सितम्बर से बार -2 की गयी मेरी प्रार्थना की निकनियो महोदय द्वारा पूरी की गयी कहानियों को जो की मंच पटल से गायब हो गयी थी उसे पुनः यहाँ डाल दे --- आपने पूरी नही की श्रीमान |अब कैसे कहते है बन्धु की यह मेरा  पसंदीदा विषय है ?अगर पसंदीदा होता तो कभी का डाल देते प्रभु जी |

----------


## Loka

> पसंदीदा विषय होने पर भी लोक जी आपने पिछले सितम्बर से बार -2 की गयी मेरी प्रार्थना की निकनियो महोदय द्वारा पूरी की गयी कहानियों को जो की मंच पटल से गायब हो गयी थी उसे पुनः यहाँ डाल दे --- आपने पूरी नही की श्रीमान |अब कैसे कहते है बन्धु की यह मेरा  पसंदीदा विषय है ?अगर पसंदीदा होता तो कभी का डाल देते प्रभु जी |


आपकी बात सत्य है, परन्तु समयाभाव की वजह से नही कर पाया था।

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

कथा         समाप्त

----------


## Lucifer

इस सूत्र में पहले ही कई कहानिया प्रस्तुत की गई है सूत्रधार एवं अन्य सदस्य द्वारा बड़ी मेहनत से इसलिए वो नई कहानियो के 

चलते ओझिल ना हो जाए इसलिए हमने नए सूत्र तंत्र कथा : किताब १ का निर्माण किया है , कोई भी सुलझा हुआ प्रशासक सदस्य 

इस सूत्र की पोस्ट ३४१ से आगे की सभी पोस्ट सूत्र में स्थानंतरित कर दे ताकि अन्य कथाए प्रस्तुत की जाए

----------


## Loka

> इस सूत्र में पहले ही कई कहानिया प्रस्तुत की गई है सूत्रधार एवं अन्य सदस्य द्वारा बड़ी मेहनत से इसलिए वो नई कहानियो के 
> 
> चलते ओझिल ना हो जाए इसलिए हमने नए सूत्र तंत्र कथा : किताब १ का निर्माण किया है , कोई भी सुलझा हुआ प्रशासक सदस्य 
> 
> इस सूत्र की पोस्ट ३४१ से आगे की सभी पोस्ट सूत्र में स्थानंतरित कर दे ताकि अन्य कथाए प्रस्तुत की जाए


ठीक है मैं अभी ये कर देता हूँ

----------


## Prasun

Bahut hi dilchasp

----------

